# Aston Martin returns to the Formula 1™ grid



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

A new era begins as British luxury carmaker returns to Grand Prix racing for the first time in over 60 years
The Aston Martin Formula One Team will make its Grand Prix debut in Melbourne, Australia, on 21st March
The new 2021 F1 car and team livery will be revealed in February
01 January 2021, Gaydon, UK: The Aston Martin name is back in Grand Prix racing for the first time in six decades. The Aston Martin Formula One Team will make its race debut in Melbourne, Australia, on 21 March 2021, marking a return to top-flight single-seater competition for the luxury carmaker.

The British marque has enjoyed great success in sportscar racing in recent years, highlighted by multiple class victories at the 24 Hours of Le Mans and now the time has come for Aston Martin to commit to the most famous of all motorsport arenas: Formula 1.

Aston Martin understands the power of Formula 1 when it comes to brand awareness. Much work has already been done via the company’s title sponsorship of Red Bull Racing but Aston Martin will now take this to new heights as it joins the F1 elite as a manufacturer.

Lawrence Stroll, Aston Martin Lagonda Executive Chairman said: “Formula 1 is a hugely powerful platform that will play a key part in the overall Aston Martin strategy as we seek to take the company forward. It is a truly global sport with a huge audience that we believe can help reignite the brand and further increase its desirability all over the world. This is a brand that has already had huge success in top-level international motorsport such as the 24 Hours of Le Mans – and now we have an opportunity to write a new page in the history books. That’s a hugely exciting prospect for anyone who is a lover of the Aston Martin brand, for fans of Formula 1 and the sport itself.”

The Aston Martin Formula One Team will take the great British brand to new audiences across the globe. By bringing fans right into the heart of the team, it will become a team for everyone, reaching out to new audiences in this rapidly changing world but always remembering the loyalty of the hardcore racing fans. The team’s journey to the grid will feature on all of the Aston Martin Formula One Team’s social media channels and on a brand new website.

In February, the team will reveal its 2021 F1 car and livery, which includes four-time Formula 1 World Champion, Sebastian Vettel and multiple Grand Prix podium finisher, Lance Stroll.

Otmar Szafnauer, CEO & Team Principal, said: “We’ve had almost a year of preparation to reach this point and we’re really looking forward to seeing the reaction when we finally unveil our new identity as the Aston Martin Formula One Team. Representing such an iconic brand is a huge privilege for every member of the team. We’ve earned a well-deserved reputation for punching above our weight, so we’re confident we can do the Aston Martin name proud right from the get-go. It’s the start of a new journey and I can sense an extra energy in the team, with a determination to push performance further than ever before. Combined with some of the most creative minds in the business, a true racers’ mentality and the can-do spirit that has served us so well through the years, we have every reason to be excited about the future”.

It will be an historic and poignant moment when two Aston Martin Formula 1 cars line-up on the grid in Melbourne, returning the luxury marque to Grand Prix racing for the first time in 60 years and starting a new era for a truly great British brand.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Fantastic news!!

Apart from adding some more competition to the F1 scene, seeing the Aston Martin logo adds class and pedigree to the racing. Vettel is a great driver - really looking forward to March!


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Unfortunately it is not more competition as AM are really just lending their name to what is Racing Point.

Certainly the team is British as most F1 teams are and based on the performance of 2020 should go very well indeed. I hope they do well.

Australian GP on the 21st March may be postponed due to you know what.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

In name only, doubt they will be running in Oz.


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

Let’s wait and see a name changes nothing, Racing Point or Aston Martin its still the same team, engineers and so on.

The difference is Vettel, a man past his peak and they let go of their No.1 driver Perez in favour of the owners son, if they keep Perez and dropped Stroll i think they would/could be challenging the Mercs. Red bull picked up the pace last year and let’s throw McLaren in the mix 3rd last year above RP and they will have a Mercedes engine from next year with some money backing them, however it turns out its going to be a exciting year for F1.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Well Lawrence may as well slap the AM name on the car - whether it will be any better for it (or the presence of Vettel) only time will tell (personally i think Vettel has lost some of his racing edge, but maybe he was disconsolate with mid field Ferrari performance).

Whether AM name in F1 does anything for the road car marketing / sales is doubtable. I doubt whether a company is in F1 makes little difference to those spending £120k+ ona car


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Unfortunately it is not more competition as AM are really just lending their name to what is Racing Point.
> 
> Certainly the team is British as most F1 teams are and based on the performance of 2020 should go very well indeed. I hope they do well.
> 
> Australian GP on the 21st March may be postponed due to you know what.


I believe it is cancelled


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

I would disagree that Vettel is past his best.
That Ferrari was a nightmare for him.
Even though R,P is boecoming A,M. There will be substantial changes made to that car before the season opener, and with the right driver I certainly hope they ( Vettel ) will be the front runner to challenge Hamilton.


----------



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

Derekh929 said:


> I believe it is cancelled


Postponed not cancelled yet.
Last I heard is that they wanted to try and get it in later on in the year.
However being a street circuit makes that very difficult.

How I understand it is that the Australian Government are saying a 14 day quarantine and with preseason testing two weekends before it doesn't give enough time to get everyone there and ready.
Hopefully the government will change their stance for F1 after they very successfully proved they could safely navigate this pandemic whilst putting on a 17 race calendar last season

As for the original post. Aston Martin is just a new name/badge. As others have stated it is still Racing Point/Force India etc.

Good to see the name though and hopefully now they will get rid of that awful pink livery. I'm hoping for a nice old school British racing green.


----------



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

vectra said:


> I would disagree that Vettel is past his best.
> That Ferrari was a nightmare for him.
> Even though R,P is boecoming A,M. There will be substantial changes made to that car before the season opener, and with the right driver I certainly hope they ( Vettel ) will be the front runner to challenge Hamilton.


Was the 2019 Ferrari a nightmare too?
Vettel was beaten by his team mate who had only one season in F1 behind him, not only in final points (264v240) but qualy head to head (12v9)
Remember he began that season as team leader and at the start of the season team orders mainly went in his favor.

As for last year Leclerc smashed him, which surprised me. 
I thought seen as he already knew that Ferrari had essentially sacked him he would be all "I'll show you what you're going to be missing"
But no, he was terrible, all be it in a poor Ferrari.

I believe Vettel is past his best. His best was when he was four time world champion with Red Bull.
He went to Ferrari and has made so many mistakes in wheel to wheel combat.
He's also dropped it when driving round with no one near him.

I just don't see Aston Martin being Mercedes' closest rivals next season especially with a dwindling Vettel.
Personally I believe it will be Red Bull who are closest to the Merc's again and I think Perez will outscore Vettel.

It'll be an interesting season though for sure.


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

It'll be nice to see Aston Martin's name _properly_ on an F1 car, although they've been a Red Bull Sponsor for a while until this year anyway.

Agree with the others that it won't make _that_ much difference to the team itself. Still the same personnel etc.

For my sins, I'm a Williams supporter and have been ever since I started following F1 in the early 80s - and I wish they had decided to adopt the "buy it in" approach rather than insisting on being a "true F1 constructor" for the last few years. It has certainly worked for Racing Point. Unfortunately in today's F1, there is sadly no room for a small privateer to compete with the big boys.

I did read that Williams' new owners are going to start buying more bits from Mercedes from 2022, so it looks like they have finally realised that, in the short term at least, concentrating their efforts in areas where they CAN make a difference themselves is the better approach rather than trying to do it all.

Back to Aston Martin - I'm hoping Vettel has a new lease of life and fresh energy with his move. I do like the guy, he seems very humble and modest in most interviews. Plus he enjoys tinkering with old motorbikes :lol:

I don't think AM will be best of the rest in 2021 though. Red Bull are still the leaders there. I think it could be a good fight between Ferrari, McLaren, Renault and Aston Martin this coming season. Also looking forward to seeing what Alonso can do with the Renault, sorry, Alpine


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

P2K said:


> Was the 2019 Ferrari a nightmare too?
> Vettel was beaten by his team mate who had only one season in F1 behind him, not only in final points (264v240) but qualy head to head (12v9)
> Remember he began that season as team leader and at the start of the season team orders mainly went in his favor.
> 
> ...


Perhaps I should have been more specific in what I meant by "nightmare"
One mans food is another mans poison
ie
That ferrari was extremely skittish on rear grip which is a pet hate for Vettel,
It obviously suited Charles.
The RP is much more stable on the rear, which is also going to be improved upon next year.
Which hopefully will suit Vettel and give him the chance to prove to the people that have dissed him wrong.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Nothing more than a name change - not like Gaydon will have any involvement other than shipping brochures to GP

Bringing in Vettel is a mistake, his performances were dire in 2020 and his decline started about halfway through the 2019 season - looks like he has simply lost the passion


----------

